# m.h.f.discount on saver fare ok



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

hi all
just used m.h.f. discount on saver fare with seafrance no probs. sunday aft. 20 day return 2 adults n tribute . 47 pounds .always used norfolk line very flexible with times but the quote was 120 pounds for the same times. will let you know how flexible seafrance are if i miss the ferry
regards t.c.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice one t.c.

I thought the MHF discount was only available on the 'ammendable' and 'freedom' fares but you're right, i've just had a quick go myself. 



> will let you know how flexible seafrance are if i miss the ferry


I'd make sure you don't miss it as saver fares are non ammendable. 

Still a bargain though.

pete


----------

